# Looking for information, magazine articals, etc on my Sony demo car



## SonySC (Oct 14, 2013)

I own a 92 Thunderbird that was owned by Sony Corp from 1991 to 1994 and was their show demonstration car in Audio shows and Consumer Electronics shows. It has the complete Sony XES P1, X1, T1 system with 4 M1 amps, 1 M3 amp and 12 speakers. It must have been featured in some magazines back in the early 90s. I have it for sale for $3500 complete and any supporting infomation would behelpful.
Thanks George Clarke aka the [email protected]


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like a cool ride and the price seems reasonable too. I presume by the email address that's it a Super Coupe? How about some pictures in its current condition?


----------



## SonySC (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes it is an SC and it is great shape. See my video on YouTube "My movie SonySC"
Buy the stereo system and the car is FREE. I could part it out but that's exactly what iI don't want to happen. This car is a piece of history and I want it to go to someone who will appreciate it! [email protected] 925-984-3785 cell George Clarke


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Am I seeing that right, this car has 41,xxx miles on it?


----------



## SonySC (Oct 14, 2013)

41K on the new 95 speedo plus 100K on the original. Motor has 20K and trans has 3 K Aluminum Mk8 rear has 25K
I have over $20 K invested as a hobby but am now 76 yrs young and can't bend over the hood much any more.
As a piece of living history I just want to get it a new caring owner.
George c.


----------

